# Smokin!



## Paymaster (Mar 8, 2010)

Fired up the ole smoker yesterday and did a fattie,ribs and butts. Butts went into the freezer for later. Fattie came with me to work today and the ribs were eaten last night.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Mar 8, 2010)

I've never made a "fatty"....afraid I would eat it all at one sittin!

I suppose you could put chopped onion, jalapenos, etc in along with the cheese?


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 8, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> I've never made a "fatty"....afraid I would eat it all at one sittin!
> 
> I suppose you could put chopped onion, jalapenos, etc in along with the cheese?


 

Sure can. About anything that would taste good with sausage would work. I have had them stuffed with spinach dip,or cream cheese,etc.


----------



## BigAL (Apr 11, 2010)

Very nice, Paymaster!  Those ribs have a great color!  Do you buy a rub or make your own?  Sauce?

great pix!


----------



## mollyanne (Apr 11, 2010)

What's a "fatty"?


----------



## BigAL (Apr 11, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> What's a "fatty"?


 
It's just smoked sausage.  You can find 1# "chub's" of Jimmy Dean sausage, like breakfast sausage, in the groc store and smoke it and it's great.  To take it up a notch, you want to stuff it.  Just slice'n the chub open 1/2 way and stick'n cheese in it is great on an english muffin.

Here are more ideas.

Kind of an Italian fattie.










Here is a quick/easy one w/the sausage wrapped around a cheese & jalap brat, then wrapped in bacon.





It's just stuff'n sausage, wrap w/bacon or not, and smoke'n it.  You could grill/bake as well if ya don't have a smoker.  The smoke sure adds alot of flavor though.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Mighty fine looking grub,BigAl !


----------



## frozenstar (Apr 28, 2010)

Wow... I am drooling!  The one with sausage and bacon wraps looks really good!  Did you use some dressing or marinade on that?


----------

